# Netarena.TV  Diskussion über den  Briefverkehr



## Pepperfreak (19 März 2009)

Hallo Ihr lieben Mitleidenden.
Ich bin Angestellter bei der Deutschen Post und möchte mich mal zu Net-arena und ihren Rechnungen und Mahnungen äussern.

Dem ein oder anderen wird bereits aufgefallen sein dass die Briefe von Netarena nicht ausreichend mit 55 cent sondern mit 35 cent frankiert sind.
Hierbei handelt es sich also ganz offiziell um Infopost. 
Auf gut deutsch: Werbung!!
Desweiteren findet ihr auf den Kuverts keinen Hinweis mit :
 " Wenn unzustellbar zurück"

Alle Sendungen die mit weniger als 55 cent frankiert sind und nicht den Vermerk wie oben genannt tragen, werden wenn diese nicht zustellbar sind vernichtet. 
Also Netarena würde nie erfahren, dass Ihr unter der Adresse nicht lebt oder den Brief verweigert habt.
Die schicken die Rechnungen und Mahnungen pro Forma raus, denen ist egal ob die dort ankommen oder nicht.
Wenn Ihr also darauf reagiert, wissen Sie dass ihr dort Wohnhaft seid und spielen ihr Spiel weiter......
Daher von Anfang an gleich Ignorieren.

Achtet in Zukunft auf die Freimachung im rechten oberen Rand des Briefumschlags


Grüße

Pepper


----------



## Bergmann (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

@ Pepper

Interessanter Hinweis, Danke für die Info.

Ein freundliches Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## Keys-Design (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

hi.

also auf dem briefumschlag steht folgendes:

*Prioritaire*
If undeliverble,
please return to
P.O. Box XXXXX
NL.-1118 ZZ XXXXXXXXXX

:-?


----------



## Pepperfreak (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Das ist interessant.......
Frage 1: bist du aus Deutschland?
Frage 2: der wievielte Brief ist das und ist der von Netarena oder einem Geldeintreiber???

Weil die letzte Mahnung habe ich vorgestern erhalten und die Briefe zuvor waren alle nach dem schema wie ich es zuvor aufgeführt habe.......
Man müßte mal koordinieren, wer welche Briefe von wo bekommt!!


----------



## Keys-Design (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

zu 1: nein, aus der schweiz
zu 2: das ist die erste rechnung von netarena

es steht noch drauf:
TNT Post
Port betaald
Port Payé
Pays-Bas

mehr nicht.

hat aber nichts zu sagen außer eben "porto bezahlt".


----------



## Pepperfreak (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Ja gut, das ändert die Sache etwas, da ich eben nur für Deutschland sprechen kann un dnicht für die anderen länder, da die ihren Zweigsitz hier in deutschland haben......
Zudem haben die es in deinem Fall mit TNT geschickt, da die international sehr günstig sind und die bieten das Produkt wie die Post nicht an......


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Verstehe offengestanden nicht ganz, was daran so bedeutsam ist, auf welchem 
Wege die Müllpost befördert wird.

Elektronischer oder papierner Müll gehört in die Mülltonne.  So einfach ist das


----------



## Keys-Design (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

also ich weiß nicht ob die rechnung aus deutschland kam.

ich hab mal versucht nach schiphel triport (oder schiphol triport) zu suchen, aber nichts wirkliches gefunden.

das einzige was ich fand, kam aus holland. und schip heißt ja schiff. ausserdem stand auf dem briefumschlag ja noch "port betaald".

kommt die post von einem holländischer hafen also?! :roll:


naja.. ich glaube kaum das es sinn hat sich darüber den kopf zu zerbrechen. einfach auf die liebesbriefe warten und gut ist.


----------



## wlaemmle (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*

Hallo!

Ich weiß nicht, ob es von Bedeutung ist:

Meine Rechnung von netarena.TV kam von

RS Web Service, Pf 1231, 85503 Ottobrunn
i.A.d. Global ONline Holding Ing. / NA 106091

Gruss wlaemmle


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



wlaemmle schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es von Bedeutung ist....


Nee, denn aus Ottobrunn kommt überhaupt nix.


----------



## veetina (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV  Diskussion über den  Briefverkehr*

Also mein letzter Brief kam auch aus Ottobrunn - laut Poststempel (wenigstens der Umschlag, denn das Innenleben kam aus Dubay)

Das war vor ca. 4 Wochen und seit dem nix mehr - ich klopfe schnell auf Holz. 
Seit ich den Rat befolgt habe, die Post nur zu sammeln und mich nicht mehr gemuckst habe, ist nichts mehr gekommen, obwohl ich schon bei letzte Mahnung war.
Vielleicht komm ich ja irgendwann nach Hause und muss mich eines anderen überzeugen lassen? 

LG Tina


----------



## bernhard (19 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV  Diskussion über den  Briefverkehr*

Quatsch, kein Aas weiß, woher der Müll kommt.

Ist auch egal, weil es von selbst aufhört.


----------



## isis (31 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV  Diskussion über den  Briefverkehr*

hallo ihr
ich bin aus der schweiz und habe am 28.3.09 auch einen ähnlichen brief erhalten. der brief  kam aus dubai von der RS Web Services GmbH &Co.KG
darin stand: .....wir weisen sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass wir die angelegenheit nach furchtlosem fristablauf zum einzug an unser inkassounternehmen übergeben werden........

in dem schreiben wird weiter behauptet ich hätte eine antivirus- leistung bezogen ohne zu bezahlen...

es wurde mir auch geraten die briefe zu ignorieren. ich wurde auch darauf hingewiesen, dass brife, in denen schreibfehler auftauchen, ein zeichen dafür sind, dass es sich dabei um ein unseriöses unternehmen handelt... wie in meinem Brief z.B. ....furchtlosem fristablauf...:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV  Diskussion über den  Briefverkehr*

Dann sitzt Du das eben "furchtlos" auf Deinem Allerwertesten aus.
Die können ja gut und gerne ein gar sehr fürchterliches, furchtloses, pöhses Inkasso-Püroh einschalten.
Und?
Das wird auch nur weiter salbadern und schwafeln.

Von Inkasso-Knechten, mit Pike und Hackebeil bewaffnet, ausgesandt vom Bundesoberinkasso-Gerichtshof (BOIGH) in Buxtehude.
Von Pfändung aller Joghurt-Becher aus dem Kühlschrank, aller Unterhosen und Blumentöpfe.
Von päpstlichem Bannfluch und Exkommunikation, verkündet während der Osterfeier auf dem Petersplatz.
Von der Zurschaustellung des säumigen Schuldners auf dem Rathausplatz - mit einem umgehängten Schild: "Ich bin eine Schuldner-Sau, denn ich habe immer noch nicht bei Netarena bezahlt."

Tja. Wer davon die Hosen voll hat - da hilft nur dreilagiges Hakle feucht.


----------



## isis (1 April 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV  Diskussion über den  Briefverkehr*

ich hatte mich verlasen... in dem brief hies es nich "furchtlosem", sondern "fruchtlosem"... also werde ich weiterhin furchtlos auf die losen früchte waren... :sun:


----------

